# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Ravkoi Promo: Bak Fiber Oval dan Tong Biru

## h_andria

*Paket Bak Fiber Oval + Filter TB  = Rp 850.000*
*Bak Fiber Oval 1,25 x 0,85 x 0,5 mtr dan Filter Tong Biru (2 chamber) tinggi 45 cm Diameter 25 cm*

kira2 gambarnya seperti ini:
 

pemakaiannya...


*harga tidak termasuk ongkos kirim*


salam,
harri 021 9545 8317

----------


## vom champioship

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tanimakmur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Silent_Forest

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bondan

iya minta ukuran yang paling besar, ada yang tinggi 80 cm om? trims

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budi kristanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

> klo yg ini sampe mataram berapaan om heheheee...


saya belum bisa konfirm pengiriman ke mataram om...
sepertinya ongkirnya lumayan besar...

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yulianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

saya pake resun sp 6000... tapi kalo ada budget lebih pake King 4 cukup memadai om ...

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## shandy aq

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adipurwanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ljohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kolamhijau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## H4dyc

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## utzuri77

Om,bak promo yg sama filter harga 850rb masih ada? Kalo kirim ke sby ongkir sekitar berapa ya om? Thx

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## achien83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KOIJUN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

